# Titleist Vokey SM5 Wedges



## Swinger (Aug 11, 2014)

I was looking to upgrade my wedges recently and having been a Vokey user for several of my last wedge purchases thought I would have a look at the new offerings and also some other wedge manufacturers options. 
Having hit several other wedges and looked at available options I opted for the latest SM5 Vokeys, my choice was mainly down to the easy custom fit options that I could find online and then order through my local pro and the fact that I struggled to find the grind and bounce options I was looking for with any other manufacturer. 
I also decided to go the whole hog and have some custom BV logo grips put on and my name stamped on the back and the additional upcharge wasn't too much extra and seemed like a bit of fun. 




The wedges came within a week and I was very happy with the look and the customisation and after a few weeks playing with them I am very impressed with the results. 
The new grooves are cutting up my golf balls a little more than usual though but it's nice to see the ball check up nice and quick, sometimes even getting a little bit extra action from not too far away!
One very happy customer.


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 11, 2014)

They look really nice with your name stamped. 

Great touch.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 11, 2014)

brysoni23 said:



			They look really nice with your name stamped. 

Great touch.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should have gone for the full name and address, then if you leave them by the green they can be posted back more easily.

Maybe you should also have pre paid the postage.

That is why you've done it isn't it???

I was gonna do they same, but in the end it proved cheaper to change my name by deed poll to ezeee up 'shank proof' :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 11, 2014)

I like the look of these wedges but to be honest have never seen any customisations which don't look like a 1st year metalwork class project.


----------

